

IBash Notebook - grej
http://jeroenjanssens.com/2015/02/19/ibash-notebook.html

======
joepvd
Looks very interesting. Has anyone already jotted down some experiences from
using the bash kernel in a support setting? It would be awesome to be able to
autodocument explorations and fact finding, for oneself, and/or for other
interested parties.

~~~
laumars
Sadly it doesn't look that practical for serious work just yet. Taken from the
article:

> _" Having inline Markdown, equations, and images sure is nice. However, in
> my opinion, the Bash kernel currently has two issues that hamper usability.
> First, the output is only printed when the command is finished; there are no
> real-time updates. This is especially inconvenient if you want to keep an
> eye on some long-running process using, say, tail -f or htop. Second,
> there's no interactivity with the process possible. This means that you
> cannot drop into some other REPL like julia or psql."_

This would also rule out ncurses and such like.

These days it's pretty simple to set up SSH access (even view web shells if
needs must) so having a proper Bash access is possible without this project.

However I don't mean to be negative about this project as it does bring some
new features to the table that SSH / regular terminal emulators don't support.

~~~
jeroenjanssens
Hence the interrobang in the title. I hope that someone smarter than me can
alleviate those two issues.

~~~
laumars
Without looking at the code, I'd guess these two issues are actually just
symptoms of the same problem. It will be down to the way you're shell
executing your commands.

Python isn't my strongest language, but there will be other ways to launch an
external process while forwarding STDERR / STDOUT streams in real time. Maybe
instead of forking a shell, run the command as a process. You can still
execute from within a shell using -c flag, eg

    
    
        $ bash -c 'export a=$(echo "hello world"); echo $a'
        hello world
        $ echo $a # demonstrates that the envs aren't passed backwards
    
        $
    

If you do this then you need to be careful about your quotes / escaping. But
it would still be less work than reinventing a Bash script parser.

